# Prong question



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am having issues fitting Zefra's prong correctly.

I have the 3.2mm for Stark and use the same sized prong for Zefra (with a few links taken out of course) BUT it seems to not fit properly.

I have it fitted the way I do Stark's, and according to everyone - it's fitted well - except that it's not... does that make sense? 

Her neck is super tiny (she is super tiny!) and the prong slides, even with another collar under it. It seems to bunch because it is too large.

If I take out another link, it's WAY too tight - like, think can't get it done up.

It was suggested to go with the smaller links with her... just wondering if anyone has had this issue? Should I change to the smaller links? Was going to order the 2.25mm tonight but thought I would check here instead.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with smaller links, she doesn't have the thick coat or skin like he does so it probably slides around regardless of the tension. I put a smaller link on Onyx than Karlo, because of his coat and extra bulk he has. 
Even with Karlo and the bigger gauge, my trainer always told me to take out a link and it was tight so the correction was not effective enough. Karlo's coat is so thick on the neck, so he needed those longer prongs to get through it.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I would go with the smaller links I love the better fit that they provide. Most of the trainers I know would use the smaller pinch on dogs the size of a female GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's what they were saying as well.. I think I will order the smaller linked prong!

Thanks Jane. When I took out the link from the one she is using, I couldn't even do it up and when I did, we all agreed it was WAY too tight.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Clyde said:


> I would go with the smaller links I love the better fit that they provide. Most of the trainers I know would use the smaller pinch on dogs the size of a female GSD.


Thanks!

I have always had the bigger, plush coated dogs so with Zefra I am noticing some difference there.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed with the smaller links. That should provide the snugger fit you're looking for.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, placed an order for one just now.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

elisabeth, a quick question, because I'm wondering if Rocket's is too tight--when you all "agreed it was too tight", could you still get one finger under one link? I have very small, tiny hands--I can get one finger underneath the prong on one link; not two links at the same time, nor two fingers, but I'm wondering if that's too tight.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

RocketDog said:


> elisabeth, a quick question, because I'm wondering if Rocket's is too tight--when you all "agreed it was too tight", could you still get one finger under one link? I have very small, tiny hands--I can get one finger underneath the prong on one link; not two links at the same time, nor two fingers, but I'm wondering if that's too tight.


What you have sounds about right. You want it nice and snug and right behind the ears. If it was too tight, it would probably be tearing up his neck and I'm assuming it's not doing that. 

You want it snug enough so it won't move up and down the neck. You want it to stay in the same spot on the neck at all times.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Agreed.

It sounds just right. You should be able to get a finger tip under the prong while it is on the neck. Nice and snug.

With Zefra's, we couldn't even do it up and I did get it on, it was impossible for her to breath... LOL.. so it came off immediately. I fixed it at training to show and ask these very questions there hence, why everyone saw it.. lol.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Whew. Thanks.


----------

